# My baby just fell and hit his head hard. Should I call the doctor?



## Ahimsa

My baby just fell off his changind table and hit his head hard on the tile floor. I feel so bad.







It was totally my fault. I was being careless and turned my back on him. He had a good cry, but now he seems fine. Should I be concerned? Is this something to call the doc about? Could he be seriously hurt without me knowing? There is a slight red spot on his head.








Ahimsa


----------



## loving-my-babies

I usually watch them for the next couple of hours, check on him, see if he's ok, if he's doing everything normally, crawling, laughing, babbling, eating and so on, I wouldn't be too worried. If you feel that something is wrong, TRUST YOUR INSTINCT! you will know if something is wrong. Just keep an eye on him, but babies are made to survive these bumps well, my children have had more than I would have liked them to, Vicente just broke his lip (and small tear in his upper gum) the other day and it was totally my fault too!


----------



## sweetfeet

I read somewhere and forgive me but the location or book escapes me now that stated the reasons to call a doctor when a fall occurs. They are a)fall from higher than 4' b)fall onto a sharp object and c) blood is present. I would call the ped they'll probably have you watch for signs of sleepiness. Just call if it'll make you feel better.
I took Sophie to the ER when she fell off of the couch onto carpet.







I used to overreact though.:LOL


----------



## loving-my-babies

this is just me, but I think sleepiness is normal after a bump. I think that is a way for the body to naturally react to the injury, otherwise (if it were harmful, like most doctors believe) we wouldn't want to fall asleep because she body tries to cure itself after a fall, not the opposite. So I would watch him closely while he sleeps, but I wouldn't try to avoid it.


----------



## surf mama

My daughter fell when she was little (she's now 21mo) and I called the dr just to check. They asked me a few questions and told me she'd be fine. I felt better having asked. It has been awhile though so I forget what questions they asked.


----------



## Sofiamomma

Hugs, mama, I hate it when that happens! If he was screaming he is probably okay. I would worry more if he did not cry and if he lost consciousness or vomited multiple times. Also, a bump is a good sign. It means the swelling is coming out not going in, which is what you want. You can also check his pupils to make sure they are equal and react to light. You can let him sleep, just check on him more frequently. I ditto what was said above about being reassured by normal eating, sleeping, playing behaviors.

Do you have any arnica or Rescue Remedy? Either or both of those are helpful with a fall.

Love, Kara (who is a nurse, but freaks out anyway when her kids hit their heads)


----------



## Ahimsa

Thank you for reassurance. He really does seem fine, so I am just going to keep watching him for now. I did put Arnica gel on.
Ahimsa


----------



## sarahtar

I'm not saying anything the PP haven't said, but when my DS was 1 week old, my first day home with him alone (DH's first day at work) I fell while holding him and slammed his head into a doorframe. He had a good cry, then fell asleep. I called the doctor's office and the nurse told me to make sure his pupils were the same size when he woke up, to go to the hospital if he started vomiting, and to watch him for any signs of damage (like was he having trouble moving an arm or something).

He was fine.

She also said he might be grumpy if he had a headache from the whole experience.


----------



## heldt123

We had a scare like that. My son fell and cracked into the door frame and got an instant egg on his head. He cried for like two minutes and then seemed fine. I took him to the emergency room to be sure. They checked him out, but were not too concerned. They said that if he started throwing up or had blood comming out of his ears or nose, or if he remained fussy to bring him in.

Things like that can be really scarey, but they told me that babies heads are specially designed to protect the brain from the falls that they have to go through to learn to walk, etc... They said if the same thing had happened to an older adult, there may have been brain damage, but young children can withstand more. It never hurts to have them checked out, though if you feel something could be wrong. Go with your gut.

The after affects looked horrible! The bump drained into his eyes and made him look like he had two black eyes. Man! The looks I got from people. One lady even asked him once if mommy had hit him! GGrrrrr....

Hope your little one is OK, it is always hard to see babies get hurt.


----------



## elsanne

Glad your punkins seems okay. I just wanted to chime in as my babe fell yesterday and hit her head HARD, and I happened to be with 3 nurse friends, and the baby screamed, nursed & fell asleep and they had me check her pupils twice at about 15 min intervals (do they respond to light, are they the same size as each other) and watch for vomiting. I was SURE she'd have a concussion but she seems just fine.


----------



## mollyeilis

This might be the wrong reaction to this post, but you guys are making me feel SO much better. My guy is extremely mobile for an 8 month old, and he's also very tall so he can reach everything. However, he's only a little guy and he tires easily and sometimes his power is intermittent.

So he's already lost a tooth from a highchair/table incident (in public, oh joy), he's fallen hard a couple times, I walked him into a door (still don't know if I banged his elbow or his head), and just tonight he fell and has a big swollen bruise on his forehead!

Thank you for the thought that swelling means it's coming out, not going in. That really put my mind at ease.

Anyway, no one on my "regular" mainstream website ever talks about their babies hurting themselves, so I was feeling like an idiot. I'm glad I'm not alone with falling baby.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds

I'm not dispensing medical advice.

In my book, "How to Raise a Healthy Child in Spite of your Doctor" by Robert Mendelsohn which you all should run out and get it says,

in case of head injuries the most important question to ask is "did he experience a loss of conciousness, even briefly?" In this case he should go to the emergency room at once.

If there is not period of unconsciousness then for the for at least 24 hours you should check the following:

What is your child's level of consciousness? Is he alert or lethargic and difficult to arouse?

Is there any abnormality in the size of his pupils?

Is your child experiencing double vision?

Can your child move all his extremeties in a normal manner?

Is he having respiratory problems?

Is there evidence of loss of coordination, dizziness or difficulty maintaining balance?

Is there any drainage of blood or clear fluid from the ears or nose?

Is he experiencing a severe headache that does not diminish or increases in intensity?

If any of these symptoms are present play it safe and see your doctor.

I am not dispensing medical advice. Just typing out what it said in the book which I had to consult several times. My son once jumped off a raised planterbox and landed on his head on concrete when he was 2 years old. I could hear the thud. Of course, I panicked, but after reading the book I realized he was ok just really banged up.

I recommend getting the book. It helps with peace of mind if you are the overreacting kind of person like I am...


----------



## Sofiamomma

{{{{{{{Molly}}}}}}}}, definitely don't feel bad! I think every mom has at least one horror story (for each child!!). They take a lickin' and keep on tickin'! My aunt is a seasoned pediatric nurse and she is the one that told me about the swelling should come out, not go in, when I called her after dd2 took a nose dive off a very high bed. It helped me feel much better, too. And a few times since! Dd2 is pretty clumsy and toes in, so she falls quite a bit.

I second the book recommendation. I reference that book frequently!


----------



## Aussiebloke

I just had this exact thing happen my little one tried to sit up and then fell on the floor and banged his head was partly my fault though he seems to be ok but feel so bad


----------



## OliveOlive

You can always call the doctor first without actually going there to ask if you should take your baby to a doctor. It could happen to anyone, don't feel too bad about it. Sometimes they just move unexpectedly.


----------



## Anna85

Just watch him for a few hours. If he stays in a good mood and happy - I believe you dont have to visit doctor. good luck


----------



## to_peggy

I think it would be okay it he is still good for a few hours.


----------

